# ZhuZhuChina legit?



## appledrank (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, I've been browsing shoptemp.net and I've noticed that zhuzhuchina has the cheapest prices for all flashcarts.
I was wondering if anyone has any experience shopping with them?

I've googled them and they seem to have an ebay account with fantastic feedback.

Also, why isn't lightake a registered store on shoptemp? I thought they'd be one of the first considering how fond many tempers are of them.


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2011)

they both are registered and both are legit.
in the post you made some keywords were automatically inserted, the links will take you to their shoptemp page.

and for the record zhuzhuchina's ebay is indeed the same as their store so the ebay feedback must probably apply


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 10, 2011)

There is 2$ of shipping if your shopping basket is below 10$ and free shipping once reached 25$.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 10, 2011)

I remember the excellent iedge review by zhuzhu and found this discussion with both positive and negative points.


----------

